# Whats Your Local And Favorite RC Shop?



## wh0a (Jul 22, 2004)

Name your favorite RC shop and their web address

Mine is Hobby People - http://www.hobbypeople.net/

Only one near me


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Mid-Mo Hobby Shop in Jefferson City, MO. Super people to deal with, great prices.


----------



## neerg (Apr 18, 2002)

http://www.larrysperformancercs.com/


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

R/C Addiction my LHS


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

The Hobby Shop, Dayton, OH

www.thehobbyshoponline.com


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Same as neerg, www.larrysperformancercs.com


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

Larry's rules.. http://www.larrysperformancercs.com/


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

http://www.fantasyworldhobbies.com/ - Tacoma, Wa
They have a lot of slot car stuff too.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

rc madness in enfield ct I know it isn't local for me but that place has it all for the race or back yard basher.

www.rcmadness.com 

Team Madness
Dave Puliafico


----------



## losi b (Jul 31, 2004)

mikes hobby shop
great indoor offroad and carpet tracks.
carrolton, texas


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

dont have a local which sucks


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

Racingcity.com :jest: and competitionhobbysupplies.com :jest:


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

My local shop is www.carolinaoutlawrc.com


----------



## Justin_29 (Jan 25, 2004)

www.geocities.com/cornwallrc 
It's my local hobby shop! RC Racing, slot-car racing, and much much more....!

Justin #29
JDM RC Racing
Bandit RC bodies
Pole Position batteries
www.geocities.com/cornwallrc


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

www.allensrccars.com


----------



## thaiwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

The best hobby shop I have been to in Michigan is Riders Hobby shop. The guys are cool and if you don't have something they can get it within 3 or 4 days. ridershobby.com


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

thaiwolf said:


> The best hobby shop I have been to in Michigan is Riders Hobby shop. The guys are cool and if you don't have something they can get it within 3 or 4 days. ridershobby.com


 Thats funny as I place a order with them 4weeks ago they said it was on backorder.Was tired of waiting went to hobby world here in Gr and they called to see and was told they where in stock and they came in 3days later. www.grhobbyworld.com


----------



## chAz (Jul 22, 2004)

*Al's*

:dude: 

Al's Hobby in Elmhurst, IL
http://www.alshobbyshop.com

Biggest damn toy store in NW IL... :thumbsup:


----------



## rcwill (Aug 9, 2004)

riders hobby shop
www.riders.com


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> Thats funny as I place a order with them 4weeks ago they said it was on backorder.Was tired of waiting went to hobby world here in Gr and they called to see and was told they where in stock and they came in 3days later. www.grhobbyworld.com


Wow, that never happend to me when I went there. I have recently ordered over ten things from riders at different times and they all came in within 2 to 3 days. Besides the guys at riders are real cool and they will work with you without any problems. Hobby World is great if you have a Traxxas or Associated but in my opinion the guys there are pricks. :devil:


----------

